
A Proper Symbol of Office: US House of Representatives - wglb
https://history.house.gov/Blog/Detail/15032450168
======
jackfraser
I see you also looked it up after seeing
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20710511](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20710511)

Say what you will about fascism, at the very least it sure has a hell of an
aesthetic

~~~
steve19
European fascists appropriated aesthetics from ancient cultures intentionally.

A mace and an Eagle as a symbol of office goes back thousands of years, which
is mentioned in the article itself.

